# Ocean Confidence Rig



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am really hoping for tolerable weather to make a rig/tuna trip Thurs night. In looking at Hilton's to get an idea on blue water location I notice a rig listed as Ocean Confidence that is approx 16 miles due south of Petronius. I am not familiar with this rig? Anybody know if it goes by another name or have any knowledge about it? Maybe it's a drill ship?

Thanks


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

here is a link to some info on it if this is it. semisub rig

http://www.diamondoffshore.com/ourFleet/rigs_confidence.php


----------



## soon to be Capt. Dave (Jun 19, 2009)

Ocean Confidence is 1.5 miles east of Thunderhawk, its about five miles from Thunderhorse. It is a MODU and will be going to Desoto Canyon soon.


----------



## soon to be Capt. Dave (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry, I am wrong, Confidence already moved to Desoto 4


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Well dang it! Hilton's shows it right in nice blue water! Oh well I guess I will have to find another one to gamble on, weather is looking better!


----------



## soon to be Capt. Dave (Jun 19, 2009)

I dont know how often hiltons updates, but I do know confidence moved within the past 10 days.</p>


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

*MSYellowfin,

You can have confidence that the Confidence is situated where Hilton's shows it to be - 16+ NM south of Petronius.

If you go to "Floaters" you will see that we updated the floater info on the 15th - the Confidence arrived on location on the 12th. It is sitting on a color change, and is likely to move next month when it goes to ATP Oil and Gas for 60 days.

Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions or issues and I will do my best to help.

Tom Hilton
713 530-2267
[email protected]


RIGNAME -**RIGTYPE - LAT, LONG - BLOCK LOCATION - ARRIVAL -**DEPTH - STATUS - FUTURE PLANS*</p>


*Ocean Confidence *- Semisubmersible - 2857.400 8744.700 - DeSoto Canyon Blk 4 #1 - 04/12/2010 - 5,823' - Drilling - Next to ATP Oil & Gas for 60 days in 05/2010.</p>


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Tom: Love your Hilton's! Thanks for the response and confirmation. Weather permitting I am heading that direction Thurs PM and will take a look at it. I wonder if it's short time onsite will affect what tuna might or might not be there? One way to find out!

Thanks again, Kudo's to your product and your response

MSyellowfin / Robert


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys,

Please avoid the area around the Deepwater Horizon which is WSW of the Confidence - it had an explosion, is on fire, and may sink today.

Prayers sent.

Tom


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Tom Hilton (21/04/2010)*Hey guys,
> 
> Please avoid the area around the Deepwater Horizon which is WSW of the Confidence - it had an explosion, is on fire, and may sink today.
> 
> ...


Amen:angel

looking forward to your report msy...


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I hear you about new rigs and how well they produce. Last winter we hit up the Ocean Americas about 2 days after they moved and anchored it. It produced and did so with flying colors. I would definitely try a new rig if I see one out there, any new disturbance will bring the fish in. You have to wonder if the sound of the explosion on the other rig, brought fish in. Good luck and cant wait to hear a report from the new boat.


----------

